# Any info appreciated re: Peace love and Havanese breeder Diane Moshe



## ER100 (5 mo ago)

I am looking for a reliable breeder and was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of Diane Moshe, Peace Love and Havanese in Woodstock NY?

Any advice is greatly appreciated.
Thank you all in advance


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

ER100 said:


> I am looking for a reliable breeder and was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of Diane Moshe, Peace Love and Havanese in Woodstock NY?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you all in advance


I am picking up a puppy from her on the 9th of this month. I researched her before contacting and found nothing negative. My experience with her so far has been very good.


----------



## Nancy Leila (4 mo ago)

ER100 said:


> I am looking for a reliable breeder and was wondering if anyone has any knowledge of Diane Moshe, Peace Love and Havanese in Woodstock NY?
> 
> Any advice is greatly appreciated.
> Thank you all in advance


My neighbor/friend has one of Diane's dogs as does my brother and another friend. EXCELLENT breeder! Cannot recommend enough.


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

We picked up our little guy and he is absolutely perfect. His temperament is wonderful and he is such a happy baby. Here is his 12 week old picture.


----------



## ER100 (5 mo ago)

He is beautiful. Enjoy the little one.

I was seriously going to go with this breeder but a puppy became available from Bon Bon's Havanese and her health testing checked out and some people including my vet encouraged me to go for it since I had lost my sweet little Maltese.

My Watson is on the big side but he seems to be well socialized, energetic and he is pretty good at using a litter box.


----------



## skubler (6 mo ago)

I am so glad that you got your puppy, no matter from whom you purchased. Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Havanese Dreams (Jun 6, 2021)

Cute pup! I have seen many Peace Love Havanese posts on Instagram.


----------

